# Horse treats?



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Can goats eat purina apple and oat flavored horse treats? Have a tub here and just wondering????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't see why not 
I had gotten horse treats for my girls once  they loved them


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine get the apple doblins... They LOVE them;-)


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I get the TSC ones for my horses and goats.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I give mine horse treats - they are not Purina brand, though.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks! I gave them each one tonight, they loved it. They looked like they just maybe wanted another lol.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

If your goats are anything like mine, I will guarantee they wanted more! :lol: My girls like the apple/cinnamon horse treats, they can smell them in my pockets from about 5 feet away, and they are not a bit shy about sticking their noses in my pockets and helping themselves! I don't give treats anymore because it just became too dangerous for me but, when I did, each girl got roughly 5-10 1" circular treats 1 to 3 times a week, depending on how much free time I had.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Yes, they can tell when you have some treats lol there is no way to be sneaky about it.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Mine love the manna pro peppermint nuggets


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

